# Face shots.



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I made everyone hold still long enough to get a face shot today.. They never cooperate


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Cute shots. This would be a good thread for people to show off the character of their goats. We always see the whole body.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute!  Ahaha...Juliette...too funny! :laugh:


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> So cute!  Ahaha...Juliette...too funny! :laugh:


Yeah Julie always has her nose stuck in something so I had to wipe off dirt before I took the picture 

She sure is a sweetheart! But she sees the little kids being lifted up to get a leaf and she wants the same treatment... Little hard when they are adults but she is not buying that as an excuse!

Thank you for letting me buy her, she is absolutely gorgeous and I love her daredevil personality!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Such cute pictures!
I think I have one or two of Pan and Sprite. It's SO hard to get a picture of Pan though cause he's constantly just right up in your face LOL.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

ahh cute faces on Pan and Sprite.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank You!!! 
Here's a couple shots of Pan doing his favorite thing to do when I try to get him to pose for a pic; he jumps up on me and hangs his head over so I'll see how insanely cute he is and scratch him LOL.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice pictures!


----------



## RandomGoats (Sep 14, 2012)

Now that must of been a lot of work to get all those head shots!!! 
Very cute though!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

RandomGoats said:


> Now that must of been a lot of work to get all those head shots!!!
> Very cute though!


Yes it was! That is because most of them have their faces so close to mine most of the time it's impossible to get a head shot on them without smudges on the cell phone lens! I only have 2 somewhat standoffish gals who are quickly learning the same behavior!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww so cute!


----------

